# Play by Post Ravenloft



## Rotogar (Apr 7, 2007)

I am hunting for an additional player for an existing "Play by Post" campaign set in Ravenloft.  If you are interested, please browse around the site http://digitalridgestudios.com/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=5 to look at basic world information, character creation rules, as well as the first three plus months worth of storytelling.

We are specifically looking for someone to play a rogue-type character.  You don't need to be a sneak attack specialist, we are more looking for an scout-type, sleight-of-hand-type character.  I ask that players try to post once a weekday.  You should be able to get a good idea of what the game is like from ready the story so far.  If you are interested, please drop me a line at lon[dot]franson[at]gmail[dot]com.


----------

